# Shimano XTR Disc Rotors on Dura Ace or Ultegra?



## PoorInRichfield

Since this is the weight weenie forum...

Do Shimano XTR disc rotors work on Dura Ace or Ultegra disc brakes? If so, is there any issue with using them on road bikes?

I ask because the XTR rotors are a few grams lighter than the Dura Ace and Ultegra rotors (the latter two weigh the same). I'm assuming the weight difference is due to there being smaller cooling fins on the inside of the rotor.

Unless you're riding in the mountains, I can't imagine one would have any issues switching to the XTR rotors with the smaller fins?

*SHIMANO XTR RT-MT900*
Claimed Weight: [140mm] 90g, [160mm] 108g










*SHIMANO Dura-Ace SM-RT900*
Claimed Weight: [140mm] 96g, [160mm] 119g


----------



## rideit

They will work just fine.


----------



## JBarney

Yes, but the Dura-Ace look sooooo sweet... sticking with them.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

After a year of running the 140mm XTR rotors, I can say that they've worked perfectly and I see no reason to go back to the larger 160mm Ultegra rotors my bike came with for the type of riding I do.


----------



## tlg

If you don't do long mountain decents, the fins aren't needed. 
You don't need to use the finned brake pads either. You can get regular pads much cheaper.


----------

